# Irish Draught Stallions Please!



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

Criteria

Mainland UK
Not grey
at least 10 inches of bone
at least 16hh
class 1
no King of Diamonds
Excellent temperament (and hopefully evidence of it in offspring too)

And you thought it was an easy question!!! 

I have come across a few that are deceased that I like but I'd really rather meet 'Daddy' if at all possible!


----------



## neweventer (1 February 2013)

There is a stud in Lancashire called Bowlands. I was looking at putting my tb mare to bowlands blackjack. I think they've half a dozen stallions. Google them


----------



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

Unfortunately it's a Bowland filly!! Blackjack has only 9 inches of bone and has King of Diamonds 3 generations back. She's directly related to the others apart from Diamond lodge, but he is grey and has King of Diamonds lines (3 generations back) as does the filly. I am considering Tobias Corbett but he is dead (can't see him) and although he doesn't have King of Diamonds, his Sire is a full brother of his. I would rather something that is a proper outcross. But thanks!!


----------



## irishdraft (1 February 2013)

Beeston Lord Henry standing in Reading Berkshire, I think he fills all the criteria, I havent looked to see he is still available but was on the ID website. I have just sold a gelding of his that I have had since a foal grew to 18hh HW beautiful looking chestnut with a kind genuine temp. BLH is an old fashioned type of ID.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (1 February 2013)

I don't know if this chap would suit; although 9 3/4" bone

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_22545.html
"Avanti Amorous Archie RID"

http://towcester-vets.co.uk/equine/...2/avanti-amorous-archie-grade1-irish-draught/


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (1 February 2013)

Here's another link: http://www.idhsgb.com/web/staticpages/index.php/stallions


----------



## Sportznight (1 February 2013)

Avanti Amorous Archie
Hillview Farm Milligan


----------



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

Archie is lovely but is also King of Diamonds lines. I can only find one really crappy photo of Beeston Lord Henry. On paper he looks to fit the bill. Would love to try find out more him? Anybody know anything?


----------



## eatmyshorts (1 February 2013)

Deleted as criteria not quite right!!


----------



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Have you considered Balinmore Irish Rebel?

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_38840.html

He belongs to a friend of  mine, so having ridden him, i can vouch that his temperament is just amazing! He's also a suberb example of the breed & has such presence. Maybe not quite the 10inches of bone but this fella's knees are about the size of my head! He'll be at the upcoming Stallion Showcase GB if you want to see him in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

He's grey! So although he is nice, no!


----------



## eatmyshorts (1 February 2013)

LOL! I deleted it as i reread & noticed you'd put Not Grey! I think you'll struggle to find a really good one who meets all the criteria, but very best of luck with your search & future foal! x


----------



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

I quite like Hillviewfarm Milligan. I may forego the 1/4 inch!! The two deceased that I REALLY like are Snowford Bellman and Ebony Hill. Does anyone have any info on them? Am I right in thinking there is a problem with the remaining frozen semen from Ebony Hill?


----------



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			LOL! I deleted it as i reread & noticed you'd put Not Grey! I think you'll struggle to find a really good one who meets all the criteria, but very best of luck with your search & future foal! x
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is why I want to breed along those lines! What's the point in breeding what there are loads of already?!! But it will have to be a super star that I REALLY love as well as I will probably keep the baby for myself!


----------



## ritajennings (1 February 2013)

Snowford bellman was a beautiful horse I used him 3 times , My friend Maggie owned him and has the frozen semen i would not hesitate to use him if I had a mare suitable, and as my only mare is his daughter I can't . I can let you have photos of my bellmans if you wish


----------



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

ritajennings said:



			Snowford bellman was a beautiful horse I used him 3 times , My friend Maggie owned him and has the frozen semen i would not hesitate to use him if I had a mare suitable, and as my only mare is his daughter I can't . I can let you have photos of my bellmans if you wish
		
Click to expand...

Yes Rita that is how I found him as Gloria is 300% my ideal horse! She was beautiful! :-(


----------



## Maesfen (1 February 2013)

If you don't mind a non RID then look at Maurice Minor who stands at Embla Stud near Stafford (no, they don't have a website or place any ads online!)
He's by Colman RID x Pebble Mill (gloun Rover RID.  Bay, 17 hands and 10" of bone.  He issues IDHS CCs on account of his progeny which are doing well in all disciplines; Grade A jumpers and advanced eventers.  I've had three by him and would use him again if I was breeding again; all bay who move beautifully and have wonderful laid back temperaments; the eldest was third in his section on just his dressage score before going on to be very successful show hunter/ WH and is now a fantastic hunter often doing field master duties; the others are a 2 yr old and a foal.  This is a pic of Maurice taken a fair few years ago.


----------



## ritajennings (1 February 2013)

Thank you she was very special to me and very like Snowford Bellman.

Her foal by tobias Corbett was also very nice and has been kept entire by his owners so both stallions on your short list are very good choices in my opiion.
Avanti Justintime by Tobias Corbett Ex Gloria







Gloria by Bellman Ex Winmaur Bright Alice
under saddle





Malcolm by Bellman full brother to Gloria and Gracie





Gloria 





Gracie Archie's Mummy 





Good luck with your breeding plan let me know who you decide on please x


----------



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

Your horses are all beautiful rita. We clearly like the same thing!! 

Does anybody have anything on ebony hill? Also maybe caerba legacy (sp?) at toux stud?


----------



## Sportznight (1 February 2013)

I know he's deceased, but did you ever get to see Kenson's Aragorn?


----------



## ritajennings (1 February 2013)

Kenson arogorn was also lovely and he had 170 dressage points Janet george bred a couple so she will be able to let you know whether he stamped them. Caerbra legacy has a lovely jump in him I have seen him at a couple of stallion shows, I don't know about EHill I am afraid


----------



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

Kensons aragorn was her dams sire. So no go there!!


----------



## cm2581 (1 February 2013)

Maesfen he is very nice (and would be nice with my other ISH mare but I doubt I'll breed from her again) but I'd like an RID Class 1 stallion for this one.


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 February 2013)

What about Winmaur Sergeant Pepper - who is now back in the UK from America and will be standing in Lincolnshire.  He's chestnut - by Snowford Bellman out of Snowford Bright Pink by Colman.  He's quite small - but he throws decent size stock.  Tony Phillips has also brought back his son, Sonrise Genesis, who is 16hh and bay - out of out of Winmaur Over The Top by Banks Fee Daniel.  I'll certainly be popping over to Lincolnshire for a look once they've had a chance to settlein - see http://www.belltowerstud.com/


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 February 2013)

ritajennings said:



			Kenson arogorn was also lovely and he had 170 dressage points Janet george bred a couple so she will be able to let you know whether he stamped them.
		
Click to expand...

lol, he didn't stamp mine!  I had 4 - 2 colts and 2 fillies.

Indigo Sweet Magic was VERY nice - graded Class 1 - now sold - and had her first day's hunting at the Boxing Day Meet (brave owner!)  The ONLY naughty thing she did was try to nick a sausage roll.

The other filly was TOTALLY different - she only got Class 2 at grading - scored very high on conformation and movement, but very badly for 'type' - you'd never guess she was an ID!

Of the two boys, a chunky 16.1 who I have kept as a stallion although they put him Class 2 (trying to kick an Inspector's head off didn't help ) but he's had a couple of very nice foals to date; and the other was HUGE - nearly killed his mother being born and didn't stop growing - I think he's about 17.2 now.  He's gelded and now in Aberdeenshire doing dressage.

Although Kensons Aragorn was RID, he was actually 1/4 TB, which would explain inconsistencies in 'type'


----------



## ritajennings (2 February 2013)

WSP or Fergal as I know him is lovely also but did not mention him as he is small I plaited him for his inspections 
I am going to see both Tony and Sarahs boys at the end of Feb, having a weekend at Maggies and Big Pete's.
Scroll down to the bottom of here Bellmans page and there is a nice picture of Fergal
http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/viewitem.php?id=10468&t=SNOWFORD BELLMAN R.I.D


----------



## kworth (2 February 2013)

Bealagh Blue?
He stands in Preston with Enid Lord.
I have a gorgeous liver chestnut purebred rising 3yo filly by him.


----------



## Sportznight (2 February 2013)

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_30736.html


----------



## irishdraught (3 February 2013)

What about Attwood Black Laughton also standing with Bowland Irish Draughts but he has frozen semen available.

17hh, black with 10" of bone. 

I have fancied him for my own RID mare and as I wasn't wanting any KoD bloodlines, I am sure he fit that bill also.


----------



## Tiffany (3 February 2013)

kworth said:



			Bealagh Blue?
He stands in Preston with Enid Lord.
I have a gorgeous liver chestnut purebred rising 3yo filly by him.
		
Click to expand...

Bealagh Blue - he's the boy I was trying to think of. He looks better in the flesh than in photos IMO


----------



## Tiffany (3 February 2013)

What about Pembroke Royal Blue - not seen him in the flesh although looks a nice sort in his photos.


----------



## irishdraft (3 February 2013)

CM251 what did you want to know about Beeston Lord Henry ? there is info on the ID web GB or ring Roz Chadwick. I can tell you my foal grew to 18hh he is now rising 6 so not mature and has 11 inches of bone, a true quality HW with a beautiful temp. I also saw a full sibling mare who was 16.2hh chestnut a lovely looking animal who was competing at dressage, this is the size i was hoping for but unfortunatly not. I have also seen 2 or 3 other horses by BLH none have been grey, mainly chestnut, he dosent have any king of diamonds as far as I can remember, he is Colman lines. When i went to see him Roz Chadwick told me she regularly hunted him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 February 2013)

Colman puts the size and fabulous movement in.  I had an Embla George x Embla Daisy (Colman) a few years ago.  He was a gentle giant at 18.1 and did well as a H/W show hunter and did a good test.


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 February 2013)

I have a son of Beeston Lord Henry, who is about 16.2 with nearly 10 inches of bone and a lovely mover and with a fabulous temperament (he is gray - well yellow most of the time !)  Having looked up BLH's pedigree I can't see any KoD in his line.  he does have Pride of Shaunlara on his dams side so there is some TB influence in there a few generations back (my boy looks very much like Pride).


----------



## islandspirit (4 February 2013)

What about Sandys Light standing at langaller. Liver chestnut, 10 inch of bone. Don't know if he has any king of diamonds but I've meet him and he has the most beautiful temperament.


----------



## Truly (5 February 2013)

Sonrise Genesis ?
http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?pattern=sonrise+genesis&op=search&gens=5&submit=SEARCH


----------



## Baggybreeches (5 February 2013)

cm2581 said:



			I quite like Hillviewfarm Milligan. I may forego the 1/4 inch!! The two deceased that I REALLY like are Snowford Bellman and Ebony Hill. Does anyone have any info on them? Am I right in thinking there is a problem with the remaining frozen semen from Ebony Hill?
		
Click to expand...

We have a coming 5 year old by Milligan and he was only broken back end of last year due to family commitments, he is proving very easy. He is ultra laid back but as he is Mum's 'retirement project' that's no bad thing. He is out of our fairly dainty TB mare and has definitely inherited Milligan's bone and beautiful movement. He is powerful, athletic and balanced.
My only criticism is he is chestnut and we wanted a bay filly!
As a wee foal





And before backing
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2522214.-2207520000.1360065449&type=3&theater


----------



## cm2581 (7 February 2013)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions! Lots to look at!


----------



## dollymix (9 February 2013)

irishdraught said:



			What about Attwood Black Laughton also standing with Bowland Irish Draughts but he has frozen semen available.

17hh, black with 10" of bone. 

I have fancied him for my own RID mare and as I wasn't wanting any KoD bloodlines, I am sure he fit that bill also.
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to recommend this lovely boy - he is stood at Bowland too! I hve had the pleasure of meeting him, as I used to be a livery on their yard!

http://www.bowlandirishdraughthorses.co.uk/attwood b laughton.htm


This is my girl, who is by Attwood Black Laughton.... (I know you're not a grey lover- but her dam was grey which probably explains it?)

















Please excuse the awful muck stain on her neck...poor unloved pony!


----------



## cm2581 (9 February 2013)

Her great grandsire is attwood black laughton so same problem there as king of diamonds!! Hes a lovely old chap - he was in the stable across from my filly and I had a lovely wee chat with him!


----------

